Ask HN: Who has influenced your personal growth the most? - bryk
======
i_made_a_booboo
My best friend introducing me to RSD back in college, I've since gotten
married and outgrown that whole thing but it was massively transfomative in
terms of building real confidence, learning to be the best version of myself,
taking risks.

Jim Rohn and his words had a lasting impact on me. These days GaryVee and Tom
Bilyeu color a lot of my thinking. Tim Ferris inspired me with his
experimental mindset because I'm a bit like that too. Tony Robbins too because
he has such a great mastery over his emotions despite all the things he has
faced in his life.

~~~
bryk
Thanks. Who is RSD?

